# Iron Man 3



## Sofos (May 3, 2013)

I just got back about an hour ago from seeing it, and holy shit, it was really REALLY good. Best Marvel superhero film yet. I mean REALLY FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 3, 2013)

I really enjoyed the movie and had lots of fun watching it,but I do have some remarks.Since most Marvel's superhero movies are that high-quality,it pushes me to judge them even stricter.

The trailer hinted a more dramatic movie,and it proved to be the exact opposite.Awesome dialogs and jokes (equal if not greater than the ones in The Avengers).Great build-up (


Spoiler



Stark spends a great amount of the movie outside the suit and it proves how much of a badass he is,and it made me lust for ass-kicking inside the suit after it got charged,something that didn't happen and got substituted by the hero-moment in the skies,which wasn't exactly a hero moment because he wasn't actually in the suit lol


) followed by a bit weaker ending (considering the expectations the build up created as I was watching),but it fits the plot they went with.Speaking of plot, I have mixed feelings about the "big twist" .


Spoiler



Although the mandarin twist was hilarious,I was let down by the lack of Iron Man's arch enemy from the comics.If anything,the real Mandarin would provide a better end scene fight


----------



## setsuna7 (May 3, 2013)

Great movie for the normal public... But for Nerds like me,


Spoiler



I didn't like the way play about the Mandarin... This Guy is his greatest nemesis,his Joker or Bane,what Goblin is to Spiderman, and they did that?


 but other than that great movie.
Any of you guys waited for the scene after the credit? it was funny as hell...


----------



## TelegramSam (May 3, 2013)

I loved it ^^



setsuna7 said:


> Any of you guys waited for the scene after the credit? it was funny as hell...


 
EDIT: Hilarious, but I'm dissappointed they didn't give a teaser for another Marvel movie


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2013)

Spoiler



I'm conflicted with it as on one hand, they wrote out Iron Man very well and I'd say it's probably the most gracious way they've ever ended a franchise. On the other, there were some things that make me go, "Huh?" Like the Mandarin twist that others have stated. It was hilarious, but I was expecting some real Mandarin to be waiting, and then there wasn't one. Also, the one thing - or things - that save him, he turns around and destroys? People still know him as Iron Man and have the potential to call him out at any time, so what happens if Whiplash were to happen again? Is it just like, "Yeah, I don't uh, _do that_ anymore. Sorry."


----------



## Sofos (May 3, 2013)

Spoiler



At the end, when he picks up Jarvis, I think it is implying that he is starting it over from scratch. Especially considering that after the credits, it says he will return.


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2013)

I saw it this morning but I was out all day. I loved the movie though!



Spoiler



I agree with the post above, I think he'll be starting over from scratch, what would they have him do in Avengers 2 then if he wasn't going to be Iron Man anymore?  

I liked the mandarin plot twist it made me laugh and overall I thought the plot was very good. Liked it much better than the 2nd movie


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 3, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, when he picks up Jarvis, I think it is implying that he is starting it over from scratch. Especially considering that after the credits, it says he will return.





Spoiler



Well, in the previous movies it says that Iron Man will return. In this it says that Tony Stark will return. I don't read Iron Man stuff religiously, but I'm pretty sure that he puts the suit away for awhile. Most likely he will keep Jarvis around because he is his personal assistant. But I'm willing to bet that Iron Man doesn't come back until some point in Avengers 2. We will just see Tony Stark. Which would be pretty damn cool if this leads to the Civil War story line.





Spoiler



I also agree with what has been said. I was pretty upset about Mandarin being a ploy. Since Thor and Avengers revealed that there were mystical things going on and that super powered beings existed; it would have been a great way to bring in actual Mandarin...versus just depicting him as a terrorist. It's shitty that they ruined one of his biggest villains. Same with Iron Patriot. Iron Patriot is Norman Osborn.



Regardless of that, I still enjoyed the movie. Not nearly as much as Avengers, though.


----------



## Xaios (May 3, 2013)

Going to see it in 20 minutes.


----------



## Watty (May 4, 2013)

Just got back from it; I quite liked it....glad to see that the previews didn't spoil it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 4, 2013)

Saw it last night and I was very impressed. The only thing I didn't like was that it just barely crossed the line where it was too "jokey." It was too much at times.


----------



## groverj3 (May 4, 2013)

Saw it last night as well. Thought it was good, but not great. Not sure what they're going to do with Iron Man in the Avengers, but I think it leaves things in a state such that he could still play a large part.



Spoiler



He tells Pepper that he going to thin out his collection of suits in the future, and he obviously still has the resources to build more of them after blowing the remaining ones up.





Spoiler



Perhaps persuading Stark back into action will be part of the plot of Avengers 2. Or, maybe we'll see more of War Machine?


----------



## Milpitas Monster (May 5, 2013)

Saw it in IMAX 3d last night. Better than the last one but not as good as the first. 3d was sorta weak. They could have handled the ending better. Worst of all, generic bad dudes!!


----------



## Chuck (May 5, 2013)

Was stupid good.


----------



## mcleanab (May 5, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Saw it last night and I was very impressed. The only thing I didn't like was that it just barely crossed the line where it was too "jokey." It was too much at times.



I agree... a little too much for me...

The stuff that is tweaking the die hard fans, I didn't mind since I was more of an X-men guy growing up, so the details about the villain didn't bother me as much. 

With that being said, the previews to the new Wolverine just look bad... knowing some of that might be based on the first limited series by Chris Claremont/Frank Miller, I might have to get drunk before I watch it.

Iron Man 3 was pretty damn good, though.


----------



## Crabface (May 5, 2013)

I saw it yesterday. It was very good.
It reminded me of The Incredibles.... 
1. Superhero rejects aspiring young man who wants to be his sidekick.
2. Man turns evil and shit.
3. Evil guy deceives everyone else by running everything behind the scenes and looking like the good guy.


----------



## Connor Caswell (May 5, 2013)

Ha Awesome Movie and I waited for the clip at the end! CAn't wait till the 2nd Avengers!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 6, 2013)

i thought it was pretty good but i liked the second one better, i was also shocked at the lack of AC/DC. the only time i can even tolerate AC/DC is when iron man is involved so i wasnt too upset about not having to hear them haha.


----------



## Xaios (May 6, 2013)

mcleanab said:


> With that being said, the previews to the new Wolverine just look bad... knowing some of that might be based on the first limited series by Chris Claremont/Frank Miller, I might have to get drunk before I watch it.



Looks a hell of a lot better than the first Wolverine movie. That thing was a hunk of dung. 

(Yeah, it could still be shit, but I know XMO:W was gonna be shit by the previews alone.)



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i was also shocked at the lack of AC/DC. the only time i can even tolerate AC/DC is when iron man is involved so i wasnt too upset about not having to hear them haha.



Hunh, you're right now that I think about it. It's a shame too, those moments worked *really* well in the other two movies.


----------



## sakeido (May 6, 2013)

Saw it last night in the IMAX. Movie kicked ass. Neither of the guys I went with liked it but I thought it was wicked, way better than IM2. Not quite as good as IM1 but not many movies are (imo) 

3D conversion was totally ass, the movie was basically not 3D at all from what I could tell. No depth, nothing popped, nothing. Just darkened the picture - did not like it. IMAX sound was also way too loud. My hearing is bad and when it is physically uncomfortable to me, I can only imagine how normal people feel. 

Sick special effects, soundtrack, sound editing, so many great quips, overall I think it was a great movie. Comic book fans don't seem to like the Mandarin stuff much though.


----------



## texshred777 (May 6, 2013)

Took my son to see it last night. Overall it was ok. Weak 3D. My main gripe is I feel The Mandarin as a character deserved better. Way better.


Spoiler



I was livid before it was revealed Kilian is actually The Mandarin. Even then, I still felt it weak.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally got time to go see it last night. Incredibly mixed feelings. The movie does a lot of things right and a few things wrong. But, man do the wrong things really bring this movie down.



Spoiler



The Mandarin is not real? Seriously? I felt they should have done one of two things. A) Had the Mandarin be real and a badass villain, or B) Just focused on Killian and completely left the Mandarin out of the movie. I was enjoying the movie so much and then they reveal the plot twist and I just felt like I was kicked in the nuts. I felt like they threw away decades of comic book history just to have a plot twist.

And as much as Killian was a great bad guy, he pretty much has the some motivation as every villain in the series up to the point. Stane, Whiplash, Hammer, and now Killian are all people who have been spurned by either Tony or his Father, and now want revenge. The Mandarin COULD have been a chance for a different type of villain for Iron Man.

Anyway, good movie not great. I think there could have been some addition by subtraction (Mandarin plot twist) for the movie.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 22, 2013)

^^
It's why I'm not enjoying a lot of comic book movies lately... so difficult to find a way to cram in 40+ years of comic history into two hours. I'm pinning my hopes on the second Avengers movie...


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ I don't care if they can't cram it in to a movie. All I ask is that they don't shit all over and act like it doesn't exist.


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Finally got time to go see it last night. Incredibly mixed feelings. The movie does a lot of things right and a few things wrong. But, man do the wrong things really bring this movie down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



But what you forget is that while IM4 might not be in the works for Marvel's Phase 3 of cinematic take-over, if they do it later on down the road - he's still in their back pocket to actually use as a real villain now. You'd have the classic case of "Well we already beat him, he was just an actor" but then we find out he's an actual real villain now with a motive and we can see the battle we all wanted.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 23, 2013)

Spoiler



I would have been ok with the Mandarin portrayal we received, had it been followed up with perhaps a teaser of THE REAL Mandarin(with his rings). Like the Thanos post credits teaser for The Avengers. They could have told the story they wanted to tell, and let the real Mandarin stand up. They wouldn't even have to make another Iron Man or Avengers movie featuring that character. Just having it out there as a possibility would suffice for me.

Those 40+ years of comic book history don't have to be told. Just don't take a shit on the source material. Particularly the arch nemesis of the movie protagonist.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> ^^ I don't care if they can't cram it in to a movie. All I ask is that they don't shit all over and act like it doesn't exist.



i'm totally fine with that, comics mostly suck


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 24, 2013)

^ its almost like you dont like anything


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 2, 2013)

I honestly think the IM movies gradually got worse & worse.
Obviously they are still great compared to most big budget action movies, but I wouldnt rush out to watch 3 again anytime soon.


----------

